# Who will win the world cup?



## GeekyBoy (Jul 9, 2006)

Today's the final challenge for Zizou's men and the Italians.
Lets see who wins it!!

BTW ,I am supporting France


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jul 9, 2006)

Me wid Italy.


----------



## iMav (Jul 9, 2006)

i think its gonna b italy ..... thuogh i want henry and zidane to score goals


----------



## titun (Jul 9, 2006)

France has a better chance I suppose, so voted 4 it. Lets see.


----------



## arcticflare (Jul 9, 2006)

Italy


----------



## Ajatshatru (Jul 10, 2006)

France , france , france , france , france , france ,france and only france


----------



## manas (Jul 10, 2006)

Hope its France.
Scores tied at 1-1 at halftime.


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 10, 2006)

Till halftime it seems like Italy has totally dominated France . Italy should win .


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 10, 2006)

who else france


----------



## tarey_g (Jul 10, 2006)

haha , Italy won as expected. but france played better in the second half and extra time then in the first half.


----------



## arcticflare (Jul 10, 2006)

haha italy all the way. i knew. France n zidane suck, they really do.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 10, 2006)

The saddest day of my whole football life!


----------



## iMav (Jul 10, 2006)

i will admit italy played a gr8 game all credit to cannavaro ...... by far the best defender in the world rite now .... i hope zidane is not treated like ganguly


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jul 10, 2006)

I feel really sorry for Zidane-a great footballer ending his career with a red card.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jul 10, 2006)

Still he won the golden boot award,a fitting end to the maestro's career.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 10, 2006)

Continue here.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31672


----------

